# Dust In The Wind (Cervantes Crossover)



## maplebaby (Oct 26, 2008)

a quick run through on the nylon string Cervantes.....this guitar has a K&K pickup system and it's going into an AER Classic amp. The amp it fairly hot so that's most of what you are hearing.....all mistakes are intentional - thanks for watching!!

guitar - Cervantes Crossover l (Palo Escreito/Cedar)



YouTube - Dust In The Wind (Cervantes) - cover by Tonedr


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Woah, you are a really good player! I should just burn all my gear and just listening to others... You put me to shame!

Why the mistakes are intentional?


----------



## maplebaby (Oct 26, 2008)

sure appreciate you giving your time to listen and thanks for the kind post.....hope all is good!

dale


----------



## kazzelectro (Oct 25, 2007)

Nice work! Is your Cervantes a solid wood guitar?


----------



## maplebaby (Oct 26, 2008)

yes, Cedar top - Palo Escrito back and sides. Thanks for watching,

dale


----------

